# VK | Menlyn Maine Store Moving



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/22)

​


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/22)

The new "Menlyn" looking all pretty. Pop on in at Atterbury Boulevard for the same Vape King Menlyn experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/4/22)

Congrats guys
Looks great !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

